# Anyone with info or a similar situation?



## trefall (Jun 24, 2017)

Many years ago I was married to a Mexican in Mexico. I got a divorce in the US. Then married a Mexican in Mexico again. The first ex is now calling a friend who bought my house and never changed the phone number claiming she wants maintenance $$. I have all my documentation in order but am wondering if it's one of those famous Mexican loopholes the last justice of the peace didn't consider. Thoughts are appreciated.


----------

